# What're your current favorite knives? Herere the faves of my rotation.



## DitmasPork (Jun 11, 2018)

Curious to know what knives are stalwarts in other peoples' kits. 

My taste in knives have evolved over the past few years. I'm finding that my preferences are gyutos with a bit of heft to themgood all around knives that're not too delicate. Since I don't do a lot of finesse work, lasers haven't made it into the rotation. 

240s the most comfortable length for me, the three gyutos that're currently seeing the most action for me are the Mazaki, Lefty Marko, and Kato WH, all carbons.

Knife preferences are subjective, based on what works for me, shaped by personal aesthetic taste and what I can affordwould love to have a Bill Burke, but way out of my price range. There are a couple of highly revered knives that I've just not clicked withone was a 240 semi-stainless older batch Gengetsu, wonderfully crafted gyuto, but just not me, ended up doing a trade with it; the other is a 240 Konosuke Fujiyama, that's beautiful, but has been a drawer queen.

The Maz, Marko and Kato have been fulfilling my current needs. For travel I'll be grabbing the Tanaka Ginsan I just acquired. 

For sashimi/sushi I've been using either my lone Yanagiba, 270 lefty Shigafusa or the Markoor occasionally the 270 lefty Masahiro carbon sujihiki (not pictured).

Passengers in my minimalist five slot knife roll are usually two gyutos and two pettysalong with vegetable peeler, two Kunzs spoons, lefty spatula.


----------



## valgard (Jun 11, 2018)

my current  favourites change depending on when you ask of course. But for the last 2-3 months the most used knives have been 255mm Watanabe gyuto with machi, 230mm Halcyonforge gyuto in Blue 2, and a small AEBL Comet nakiri that has been my breakfast and small jobs stalwart. Others getting decent usage are Kato STD, KU, and WH 240, Ikeda/Kasahara 240, Watanabe nakiri 180, Tanaka KU 190mm gyuto, and CJA 150mm mini gyuto.

My Togashi/Tosa 270 honyaki got a serious workout some weeks ago but its been in spa mode for a while now as I lack the time to finish it.


----------



## valgard (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## rebornhj (Jun 11, 2018)

Lefty! lus1:
240 is most comfortable length for me during super fast pace work.
I use 230 nenox sujihiki the most with 240mm toyama gyuto.
My favorite knife: 300mm shigefusa left handed yanagiba


----------



## cheflarge (Jun 11, 2018)

210mm HHH workhorse blue 2 s/s san mai, 240mm HHH laser AEB-L, 280mm Ingoglia gyuto nitroV, 180mm Teruyasu Fujiwara white 1 s/s san mai.

Next week might be four different knives! [emoji1]


----------



## mc2442 (Jun 11, 2018)

I definitely like the look of that 150mm mini gyuto from CJA, will have to think about that.


----------



## DamageInc (Jun 11, 2018)

300mm Toyama suji
215mm Kato workhorse
185mm Catcheside thick&tall gyuto


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 11, 2018)

TF 210 AS Denka (51mm at heel)
TF 210 W#1 Nashiji (46mm at heel)
TF 120 W#1 Maboroshi smooth kurouchi finish


----------



## jimbob (Jun 11, 2018)

At the mo...
Jns butcher
Cck 1303
Dalman rust bucket (giveaway)


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 11, 2018)

Still love my 195ish Carter HG funayuki and a pimped-up 240 Hiromoto AS with a handle by Fish/Greg. Just putting a handle on a 225 gyuto practice blade from Marko that looks promising. Also rehandling A 150 Hiromoto AS petty, missed it after selling the old one off, so I rebought it. Thinking about this made me realize again that I got way too many, may sell off a few soon. Of course, there would always be room for a 240 Watanabe and a mid level 270 yanagi. 

Stefan


----------



## Badgertooth (Jun 12, 2018)

240 Hiromoto Honyaki
240 Comet gyuto
240 itinomon 
Switch between 270 Toyama and 240 KU kato for the hulk smash jobs.
90mm Tojiro parer and tadafusa breadknife handle the rest


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 14, 2018)

valgard said:


> View attachment 39684
> View attachment 39685



Wow, nice rack! You seem to be into tallish gyutos? If only I had the space! I've not heard of HalcyonforgeI just looked them up, is it the 5th from the left in your first photo?


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 14, 2018)

rebornhj said:


> Lefty! lus1:
> 240 is most comfortable length for me during super fast pace work.
> I use 230 nenox sujihiki the most with 240mm toyama gyuto.
> My favorite knife: 300mm shigefusa left handed yanagiba



Lefty! Shig yanagibas rock. I've been wanting a 240 toyama, but it's not in stock, good all-a-arounder from what I've gathered.


----------



## Eloh (Jun 14, 2018)

KMS 255mm /1.2562
Xerxes 280mm /1.2442
Comet 230mm / 52100
Kurosaki 270mm/AS reground by Schanz

These 4 are the most used in the last few months depending on the task at hand and my mood...


----------



## valgard (Jun 14, 2018)

DitmasPork said:


> Wow, nice rack! You seem to be into tallish gyutos? If only I had the space! I've not heard of HalcyonforgeI just looked them up, is it the 5th from the left in your first photo?



Thx! The rack on the right was made by me, the one on the left made by Cody Paul (@thegingerninja).
The Halcyon is the 4th from the right, 5th from the left is Tanaka B2 KU 190mm. I do like tallish gyutos but not overly tall, around 53mm is my sweet spot with anything 49-57 working for me. I don't really have a problem with lower gyutos but they are not my preference, same with too tall.


----------



## LucasFur (Jun 14, 2018)

Sukenari YXR-7 240mm gyuto. 

Its been a few months that its all I've been using.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 14, 2018)

valgard said:


> Thx! The rack on the right was made by me, the one on the left made by Cody Paul (@thegingerninja).
> The Halcyon is the 4th from the right, 5th from the left is Tanaka B2 KU 190mm. I do like tallish gyutos but not overly tall, around 53mm is my sweet spot with anything 49-57 working for me. I don't really have a problem with lower gyutos but they are not my preference, same with too tall.



Like the look of the Halcyon's profile!

In making your rack, did you use the method shown on this website?
https://www.kjmagnetics.com/blog.asp?p=magnetic-knife-holder


----------



## valgard (Jun 14, 2018)

DitmasPork said:


> Like the look of the Halcyon's profile!
> 
> In making your rack, did you use the method shown on this website?
> https://www.kjmagnetics.com/blog.asp?p=magnetic-knife-holder



there are similarities but I used rectangular magnets, 2 rows for stability, and two pieces of the same wood. I didn't have many tools, only hand saw, plane, sand paper, a hammer, chisel, wood glue, and a drill for the bolts.
I made a couple instagram posts about the process but I have to say chiselling the grooves to a consistent depth and thickness was a royal PITA (I didn't have other tools tho).

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWEfxKRjyi9/?taken-by=cev_valgard
https://www.instagram.com/p/BWHU4jxjCC_/?taken-by=cev_valgard


----------



## Anton (Jun 14, 2018)

Gesshin honyaki
Xerxes 180 
Marko parer 
Carter with handle by the late Fish 
DT San Mai 
Billip


----------



## ashy2classy (Jun 14, 2018)

Anton said:


> Gesshin honyaki
> Xerxes 180
> Marko parer
> Carter with handle by the late Fish
> ...



Would love to see all those. I think I've seen them all except the Gesshin and Xerxes in your "gallery" thread. Regardless, your collection is super impressive.


----------



## youkinorn (Jun 14, 2018)

Just a home cook, but a fairly serious one. Lately, my favorite/most used are:

Toyama 210mm kasumi gyutou
Tojiro DP 150mm honesuki
Shigeharu 240mm yanagiba (really need something longer if I'm going to stay on this sushi kick)
Gesshin 90mm paring
Random ko deba from a shop in Nishiki


----------



## ryanjams (Jun 14, 2018)

This week or two I've been on:
Mazaki 180 petty
Ginga 210 petty in white
Singatirin 210 gyuto
Kaeru 240 gyuto
KS 240 gyuto


----------



## davidtlai (Jun 16, 2018)

Thats a beautiful knife case. Where did you get it?


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 19, 2018)

Cheers! Bought it five years ago from Jonathan at Jaw Leather. Very simple design, really top quality leather, interior lined with canvas, aged very well. He's one of the early leather knife roll makers, added the scissors strap at top gratis. It's a good minimalist roll. He also makes a larger roll with more slots, and buckles.



davidtlai said:


> Thats a beautiful knife case. Where did you get it?


----------



## Matus (Jun 19, 2018)

195 Bryan Raquin gyuto
180 AS Moritaka Nakiri
155 Bloodroot Blades salami & cheese mini-gyuto
110 R2 Blazen parer with custom handle by Dave


----------



## parbaked (Jun 19, 2018)

Gude 210mm mini bread sword
Shigeharu 210mm Shirogami 2 petty yanigiba 
Salem Straub 195mm line knife AEB-L & micarta
TF 180mm Maboroshi gyuto
LaSeur 7" Cook's Knife 52100 & brass/mahogany 
Shi Han 135mm petty 52100 & ho/buffalo
North Arm 3.5" Bird & Trout knife S35VN & G10


----------



## mc2442 (Jul 7, 2018)

I came back to this looking for Valgard's mini gyuto from CJA. Still intrigued by it so I reached out to Cris. A 150mm tall gyuto just seems fun.


----------



## Anton (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Mute-on (Jul 7, 2018)

Holy Moly Anton! That’s one classy lineup


----------



## panda (Jul 8, 2018)

Dat Miz w Marko handle !


----------



## Panamapeet (Jul 8, 2018)

My current double bevel set, love them all but there are some additions coming (a comet and a raquin!)


----------



## valgard (Jul 8, 2018)

sweet set


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 8, 2018)

Nice rack Anton! They're all gorgeous! Man if I had those it would take me forever to cook—alternating gyutos for each ingredient.



Anton said:


> View attachment 41301


----------



## brooksie967 (Jul 8, 2018)

Anton said:


> View attachment 41301


Sexy as hell Anton!


----------



## mc2442 (Jul 8, 2018)

It is a bit sad when you can look at a knife for .25 seconds and tell who made it. I have never had a Billip but would love too. I believe I have the same Xerexs but would love a longer one.


----------



## mc2442 (Jul 8, 2018)

Please name them all. I definitely like the double spacer in the middle.


----------



## Anton (Nov 3, 2018)

Not a whole lot of rotation lately, these seem to do the trick


----------



## Brandon Wicks (Nov 3, 2018)

Kitaoka 300mm Shiroko #2 Yanagi

Kitaoka 180mm Funayuki Aoko #2

Watanabe 120mm Shiroko #2 Ajikiri

Sakai Takayuki 210mm "honyaki" Shiroko #2 Gyuto

Aritsugu A-Type 150mm petty

I need to take some pictures. I never have time when I'm at work.


----------



## panda (Nov 4, 2018)

anton what is that above the cja? dope looking patina yo!!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 4, 2018)

Panda, looks like a Bill Burke in antler.


----------



## panda (Nov 4, 2018)

how do i force a patina like that? hehe


----------



## Anton (Nov 4, 2018)

panda said:


> how do i force a patina like that? hehe


Warm hog blood - rub it in....


----------



## panda (Nov 4, 2018)

That what she said


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 24, 2018)

Current fave. My three amigos from Sanjo—current kit for the time being. Maz arrived yesterday, the petty showed up today, Gesshin Heiji via Jon in August.

Wakui 135mm Petty, Stainless Clad White 2
Gesshin Heiji 240mm Sujihiki, Semi-Stainless
Mazaki 220mm Gyuto, White 2


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 24, 2018)

Kato WH 240
Kato 180 Nakiri
Catcheside 270 gyuto
Raquin 320 gyuto 
Mazaki 240
Comet 300 gyuto


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 24, 2018)

tgfencer said:


> Kato WH 240
> Kato 180 Nakiri
> Catcheside 270 gyuto
> Raquin 320 gyuto
> ...


Kato + Kato = Nest egg
BTW, how often do you use the 320? My 270 Watanabe's a giant killer, reserved for when confronted by piles of stuff.


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 24, 2018)

DitmasPork said:


> Kato + Kato = Nest egg
> BTW, how often do you use the 320? My 270 Watanabe's a giant killer, reserved for when confronted by piles of stuff.



The 320 Raquin is very light and has some flex, so thus feels relatively nimble. But yes, I don’t break if out for your average pile of veg. Decent suji replacement too, despite the height.


----------



## panda (Nov 24, 2018)

ditmas how can the petty be a favorite if you just got it today? hehe
i like how high up the blade the grind is on mazaki, i'm going to try to get my heiji like that when it arrives in 4 months. ugh, the wait... btw you need to try his carbon, #1 steel in my book.


----------



## Anton (Nov 24, 2018)

tgfencer said:


> Kato WH 240
> Kato 180 Nakiri
> Catcheside 270 gyuto
> Raquin 320 gyuto
> ...


what the.. who you cutting with a 320 Raquin?


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 24, 2018)

Anton said:


> what the.. who you cutting with a 320 Raquin?



Not myself luckily!


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 24, 2018)

panda said:


> ditmas how can the petty be a favorite if you just got it today? hehe
> i like how high up the blade the grind is on mazaki, i'm going to try to get my heiji like that when it arrives in 4 months. ugh, the wait... btw you need to try his carbon, #1 steel in my book.


Yup, it’s my fave. It’s like all those first dates when I thought, “she’s a keeper, gonna be my wife someday!” Dig the petty so far.
Funny that you mentioned ordering a Heiji, was on the verge of ordering a carbon petty, but got cold feet because of the four month wait. What’re getting from Heiji? Custom length? 
Yeah, the grind’s good on the Maz.


----------



## panda (Nov 24, 2018)

a 210 gyuto in semi-stainless but asked for thinner grind with higher shinogi line and weight under 200g. he said he can do all those things except maybe the weight, lol.
if i can get along with the standard profile, i will turn right back around and order a 240 gyuto in carbon.

just do it, it's worth the wait, and they're an absolute bargain!!


----------



## YG420 (Nov 25, 2018)

My current most used and faves are the Rader 5 steel and Kato kikuryu. The Rader edge retention is just insane and the kato has been a staple for a long time


----------



## khashy (Nov 25, 2018)

YG420 said:


> My current most used and faves are the Rader 5 steel and Kato kikuryu. The Rader edge retention is just insane and the kato has been a staple for a long time



This is why I love you dude. Using a Kikuryu on a daily basis, like it was meant to. You’re a much better man... hats off and Salute mi amigo


----------



## YG420 (Nov 25, 2018)

Haha thanks Khash! Maybe if I had your collection the kikuryu could take a break lol.


----------



## Eloh (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## khashy (Nov 25, 2018)

YG420 said:


> Haha thanks Khash! Maybe if I had your collection the kikuryu could take a break lol.



You’re too kind [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Wdestate (Nov 25, 2018)

YG420 said:


> My current most used and faves are the Rader 5 steel and Kato kikuryu. The Rader edge retention is just insane and the kato has been a staple for a long time


 love that rader. i agree on the 5 steel to i got one and it seems to cut forever before it needs a tune up.


----------



## YG420 (Nov 25, 2018)

Wdestate said:


> love that rader. i agree on the 5 steel to i got one and it seems to cut forever before it needs a tune up.


Yea I wonder if its the different steels wearing at a different rate at the edge that keeps it nice and toothy?


----------



## Jville (Nov 25, 2018)

YG420 said:


> Yea I wonder if its the different steels wearing at a different rate at the edge that keeps it nice and toothy?



Is it actually 5 different steels, if so what are they? That's sounds sweet.


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 25, 2018)

panda said:


> a 210 gyuto in semi-stainless but asked for thinner grind with higher shinogi line and weight under 200g. he said he can do all those things except maybe the weight, lol.
> if i can get along with the standard profile, i will turn right back around and order a 240 gyuto in carbon.
> 
> just do it, it's worth the wait, and they're an absolute bargain!!



How the heck did you get Heiji to do a higher shinogi? I was about to pull the trigger on a 240mm carbon gyuto in January from Heiji, but when I requested a higher shinogi he responded with:
"I made gyuto with high shinogi line or thinner one. However in these days, I think it is not good. Because, some people bent them and repair is too difficult for them. I will make gyuto with regular thickness and shinogi."
Wonder if I caught him in a particularly uncompromising mood? 
Planning on ordering a 150mm carbon petty from him soon, to preempt my need of a new fave petty.


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 25, 2018)

Eloh said:


>


How do you like the Masashi? Looks like a beast!


----------



## panda (Nov 25, 2018)

I ask really nicely? Dunno. Maybe he's read my posts on here, lol.


----------



## panda (Nov 25, 2018)

Eloh, I want that stock d Chestnut handle, I will trade you a custom one of your choice.


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 25, 2018)

panda said:


> Eloh, I want that stock d Chestnut handle, I will trade you a custom one of your choice.



Burnt chestnut handles are my favorite. Especially the larger ones.


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 25, 2018)

Really bummed that Maxim has been out of his chestnut handles forever. Would love the option of switching out his d-handles to make them lefty friendly.


----------



## valgard (Nov 25, 2018)

YG420 said:


> My current most used and faves are the Rader 5 steel and Kato kikuryu. The Rader edge retention is just insane and the kato has been a staple for a long time


Love to see a Kikuryu being put to use


----------



## valgard (Nov 25, 2018)

My current most used knives are

Tanaka ginsan 150mm Wa petty
[BOLD]Watanabe nakiri 180[/BOLD]
Raquin 215 gyutohiki (40mm tall)
Halcyonfoge 260mm WH gyuto
Bryan Raquin 285mm gyuto

The Tanaka and small Raquin are actually getting most of the action with how busy I have been.

Also seeing decent action:
Kato std 240
Kato KU 240
Watanabe 240
Byakko Sakimaru Takobiki 300mm


----------



## Danzo (Nov 25, 2018)

Current 240’s
TX 1095
Takeda NAS (needs tons of work)
Tanaka ginsan
Itinomonn(could use thinnin, but will probably move before that)


----------



## Eloh (Nov 26, 2018)

DitmasPork said:


> How the heck did you get Heiji to do a higher shinogi? I was about to pull the trigger on a 240mm carbon gyuto in January from Heiji, but when I requested a higher shinogi he responded with:
> "I made gyuto with high shinogi line or thinner one. However in these days, I think it is not good. Because, some people bent them and repair is too difficult for them. I will make gyuto with regular thickness and shinogi."
> Wonder if I caught him in a particularly uncompromising mood?
> Planning on ordering a 150mm carbon petty from him soon, to preempt my need of a new fave petty.



He made one for me last year, mine is still intact though 

Regarding the Masashi: I needed a bit to get used to the profile, but it's actually quite versatile and the grind is really really good, as is the f&f, especially for the money.

@panda i love that handle too, but if you want it that bad im sure we can work something out


----------



## Alexec (Nov 26, 2018)

Mine 5 this time of the year are 
240mm Itinomonn SS gyuto
210mm Takamura R2
165mm TF Maboroshi Deba
150mm Tanaka Ginsan Petty
120mm TF Maboroshi Petty

Munetoshi Butcher subistutes my Deba in some consultations


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 26, 2018)

Anton said:


> what the.. who you cutting with a 320 Raquin?





DitmasPork said:


> Kato + Kato = Nest egg
> BTW, how often do you use the 320? My 270 Watanabe's a giant killer, reserved for when confronted by piles of stuff.



Here's that 320 Raquin, too long to fit into instagrams photo editor. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BqqUD7vB-Bn/


----------



## Bodine (Nov 26, 2018)

240 Kochi, carbon, home cook, seems to be all I need.
I keep reading, learning here, what else do I need?
Enlighten me.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Nov 26, 2018)

Tanaka ginsan, Mazaki, KS clone and a takamura. All else can go at this point. Just might sell the unicorns that sit in boxes...... hint.


----------



## Barmoley (Nov 26, 2018)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Tanaka ginsan, Mazaki, KS clone and a takamura. All else can go at this point. Just might sell the unicorns that sit in boxes...... hint.



Sell, sell, sell......


----------



## ashy2classy (Nov 26, 2018)

Bodine said:


> 240 Kochi, carbon, home cook, seems to be all I need.
> I keep reading, learning here, what else do I need?
> Enlighten me.



Nothing. If you're getting along with the Kochi then keep doing it. It's a helluva knife. If you need something shorter try a petty, otherwise have fun!


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Nov 26, 2018)

Bodine said:


> 240 Kochi, carbon, home cook, seems to be all I need.
> I keep reading, learning here, what else do I need?
> Enlighten me.


Just get a Geshin Heiji and or a Mazaki and your done!


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 26, 2018)

Bodine said:


> 240 Kochi, carbon, home cook, seems to be all I need.
> I keep reading, learning here, what else do I need?
> Enlighten me.


Multi-gear electric carving knife and you’re sorted! Kochi are great knives.


----------



## Jon-cal (Nov 26, 2018)

Bodine said:


> 240 Kochi, carbon, home cook, seems to be all I need.
> I keep reading, learning here, what else do I need?
> Enlighten me.



At least another 10 240 gyutos if you’re like most people around here, myself included.


----------



## Xenif (Nov 26, 2018)

Tanaka Ginsan petty
Munetoshi Butcher
Hinoura White#1 nakiri 
Kaeru 210 
Ginga White#2 Gyuto-hiki 235

That nakiri spot changes a lot with mood/time of day/phase of the moon

Also really love my Hiromoto Ginsan 270, for breaking down fish and larger tougher ingredients.


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 27, 2018)

Xenif said:


> Tanaka Ginsan petty
> Munetoshi Butcher
> Hinoura White#1 nakiri
> Kaeru 210
> ...


I’ve been lusting after the Munetoshi Butcher for the past two days. Should’ve pulled the trigger when it was on the sale page.


----------



## Xenif (Nov 27, 2018)

DitmasPork said:


> I’ve been lusting after the Munetoshi Butcher for the past two days. Should’ve pulled the trigger when it was on the sale page.


Its real good you won't be disappointed, they come on bst at regular intervals, there was one with a beautiful handle a few weeks back


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 27, 2018)

Xenif said:


> Its real good you won't be disappointed, they come on bst at regular intervals, there was one with a beautiful handle a few weeks back


It’s on my list, along with a Silverthorn boner, but buying two knives in the last week put me over budget. Bummer for me w/ the d-handle being a lefty though.


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 30, 2018)

My 270+ gyutos, which are probably the most used demographic for me. 

Y. Ikeda honyaki, 270, blue 2
Toyama, 270, blue
Shigefusa 280ish
Catcheside 275mm, catchy blue
Catcheside, 280mm, 1.25
Comet 300mm, 52100
Raquin 320mm, 125sc


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 30, 2018)

tgfencer said:


> My 270+ gyutos, which are probably the most used demographic for me.
> 
> Y. Ikeda honyaki, 270, blue 2
> Toyama, 270, blue
> ...



Awesome "Jack the Giant Killer" collection you have there! The Comet's a beauty. When's the last time you used a 210mm?


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 30, 2018)

DitmasPork said:


> Awesome "Jack the Giant Killer" collection you have there! The Comet's a beauty. When's the last time you used a 210mm?



Haha, not very often. Most of the things I could do with a 210, I can also do with the last third or so of a 270. I do use nakiri and a 240 gyuto as my smaller sized knives when busting out quick meals or doing veggie prep. I think the only 210 sized gyuto I currently own is a Kato.


----------



## Anton (Nov 30, 2018)

tgfencer said:


> My 270+ gyutos, which are probably the most used demographic for me.
> 
> Y. Ikeda honyaki, 270, blue 2
> Toyama, 270, blue
> ...




"You gonna need a bigger board"

That orange handle catheside is interesting, integral? what the metal knob there?


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 30, 2018)

Anton said:


> "You gonna need a bigger board"
> 
> That orange handle catheside is interesting, integral? what the metal knob there?



It’s semi-integral according to Will. I’ve seen a few knife makers do this type of handle. Kamon knives comes to mind. It’s made to be removable. Here’s a link to pictures and a description from Will.

https://instagram.com/p/BnV80k2AsGP/


----------



## ashy2classy (Nov 30, 2018)

Danzo said:


> Current 240’s
> TX 1095
> Takeda NAS (needs tons of work)
> Tanaka ginsan
> Itinomonn(could use thinnin, but will probably move before that)



How do you like the TX? I love his knives!


----------



## ashy2classy (Nov 30, 2018)

tgfencer said:


> My 270+ gyutos, which are probably the most used demographic for me.
> 
> Y. Ikeda honyaki, 270, blue 2
> Toyama, 270, blue
> ...



Heavy hitter! Still waiting to hear back from Will. He said his wait was about a month like 4 months ago LOL!


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 30, 2018)

ashy2classy said:


> Heavy hitter! Still waiting to hear back from Will. He said his wait was about a month like 4 months ago LOL!



Maybe try him on instagram. He seems fairly active there. I got both my Catchesides without being on his list, so I have no wisdom to impart regarding experience with that.


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 30, 2018)

tgfencer said:


> Haha, not very often. Most of the things I could do with a 210, I can also do with the last third or so of a 270. I do use nakiri and a 240 gyuto as my smaller sized knives when busting out quick meals or doing veggie prep. I think the only 210 sized gyuto I currently own is a Kato.



Since you fancy longer kitchen knives, when are you going to pull the trigger on this 540mm Suisin Maguro knife?
https://www.korin.com/HSU-MA540

Lately I've come down from my usual 240/270s to using a 210/220/240s.


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 30, 2018)

DitmasPork said:


> Since you fancy longer kitchen knives, when are you going to pull the trigger on this 540mm Suisin Maguro knife?
> https://www.korin.com/HSU-MA540
> 
> Lately I've come down from my usual 240/270s to using a 210/220/240s.




Haha if only. My wife would literally kill me with that thing if I bought it.

I think I’m going to take up using Pettys for anything a Nakiri or 240 aren’t suited too.


----------



## cheflarge (Nov 30, 2018)

HHH 180mm mystery (carbon) steel nakiri

HHH 210mm workhorse San may gyuto

HHH 240mm starfeather damascus gyuto

Nenox 165mm western debate

Ingoglia 280mm nitroV gyuto

I have several others that see the rotation regularly, however, these would be the five current favorites.


----------



## jacko9 (Nov 30, 2018)

Listed in order of most used;

Konosuke Fujiyama B#2 210mm Gyuto
Kato JNS Workhorse 210mm Gyuto
T-F Nashiji 150mm W#1 Petty
Konosuke Fujiyama W#2 210mm Petty
Konosuke GS 150mm Petty
Watanabe 180mm Pro Nakiri
Konosuke HD2 240mm Gyuto
T-F W#1 240mm Gyuto


----------



## Alexec (Dec 1, 2018)

Xenif said:


> Tanaka Ginsan petty
> Munetoshi Butcher
> Hinoura White#1 nakiri
> Kaeru 210
> ...


My Kaeru has some wide bevel artistic thing. How did you get rid of it?


----------



## parbaked (Dec 1, 2018)

Alexec said:


> My Kaeru has some wide bevel artistic thing. How did you get rid of it?



I used 800 grit wet/dry sandpaper from an automotive shop...5 minutes of light sanding with a little water.


----------



## Alexec (Dec 1, 2018)

parbaked said:


> I used 800 grit wet/dry sandpaper from an automotive shop...5 minutes of light sanding with a little water.


Thanks mate xxx


----------



## Xenif (Dec 1, 2018)

Alexec said:


> My Kaeru has some wide bevel artistic thing. How did you get rid of it?


The faux-wide bevel thing? Good ol fashion sandpaper, I think i stopped at 400 or 600 for a rough looking finish

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/index.php?posts/558405

Check that thread I think a few people posted their finish


----------



## Ochazuke (Dec 1, 2018)

In order of my most used:
Gesshin Ittetsu single bevel petty
Masamoto Tsukiji 270mm yanagiba
Unnamed, really cheap shirogami 180mm deba (this thing is a tank for handling fish... it's a fish tank! haha)
Kintaro 240mm shirogami gyuto
Watanabe 180mm kamagata usuba


----------



## DitmasPork (Dec 1, 2018)

parbaked said:


> I used 800 grit wet/dry sandpaper from an automotive shop...5 minutes of light sanding with a little water.


Love the profile of Kaeru, they're such good value knives. If Maxim ever comes out with them in octagon handles I'd definitely pull the trigger. (I'm a lefty)


----------



## dafox (Dec 1, 2018)

parbaked said:


> I used 800 grit wet/dry sandpaper from an automotive shop...5 minutes of light sanding with a little water.


Is that a 210?
Thanks


----------



## parbaked (Dec 1, 2018)

dafox said:


> Is that a 210?
> Thanks


Yes...210mm


----------



## panda (Dec 1, 2018)

DitmasPork said:


> Love the profile of Kaeru, they're such good value knives. If Maxim ever comes out with them in octagon handles I'd definitely pull the trigger. (I'm a lefty)


i'm hoping for an SKD version but he already said no


----------



## Barmoley (Dec 1, 2018)

Why are you looking for skd? Easier to sharpen?


----------



## panda (Dec 1, 2018)

better feels


----------



## cheflarge (Dec 3, 2018)

cheflarge said:


> HHH 180mm mystery (carbon) steel nakiri
> 
> HHH 210mm workhorse San may gyuto
> 
> ...


Have to apologize for stupid auto correct (San mai, deba) .

A couple that are seeing some action this week:

Andrei Markin 230mm 440 s/s gyuto

Andrei Markin 250mm 52100 gyuto

Se Ecglast 300mm Aeb-L takobiki

A couple of newer participants in the maker game. Very impressed, so far.[emoji41]


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 3, 2018)

I've been trying to come up w a short list, tough when you have a long list of A+ level knives. So I'll choose one from the work horse class and one from laser class. Gyuto's only (except one Santoku)

175 Muteki-Carter #9--Robust, tough and easy to maintain. It the knife guest/kids use.
172 Robin Dalman--Pre-stamped. nimble, sexy and ground like a work of art.

180 Shigfusa Santoku KU--Workhorse
180 Shigfusa Kiteiji,--Superlative cutter and so classy in hand and on the board.

210 Kono Fuji Ginsan--Onions are still a thrill after all these years. Gorgeously finished knives.
210 Kato WH.

240 Kaeru--Tough, great profile and low maintenance.
240 Devin Thomas DT--ITK, AEB-L.

This has been a fun exercise, but I feel like your asking us to choose between children, as it were.


----------



## cheflarge (Dec 3, 2018)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I've been trying to come up w a short list, tough when you have a long list of A+ level knives. So I'll choose one from the work hours class and one from lazer class. Gyuto's only (except one Santoku)
> 
> 175 Muteki-Carter #9--Robust, tough and easy to maintain. It the knife guest/kids use.
> 172 Robin Dalman--Pre-stamped. nimble, sexy and ground like a work of art.
> ...


Agree!!! Totally struggled with same dilemma! "My children"


----------



## cheflarge (Dec 3, 2018)

BTW........ Mucho VERY sexy list, right there, sir!


----------



## RDalman (Dec 3, 2018)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I've been trying to come up w a short list, tough when you have a long list of A+ level knives. So I'll choose one from the work horse class and one from laser class. Gyuto's only (except one Santoku)
> 
> 175 Muteki-Carter #9--Robust, tough and easy to maintain. It the knife guest/kids use.
> 172 Robin Dalman--Pre-stamped. nimble, sexy and ground like a work of art.
> ...




"pre-stamped"? Referring to logo being etched rather than touchmark? Stamping is otherwise typically about punching out knofe blanks, which I have (sadly) never had the pleasure of. I have almost killed my poor metal bandsaw many times though, it soldiers on.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 3, 2018)

I guess it’s pre-etched then. Thanks Robin


----------



## valgard (Dec 3, 2018)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I guess it’s pre-etched then. Thanks Robin


Let me try to understand, do you mean it has no logo?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 3, 2018)

The logo is etched not embossed like his new makers mark.


----------



## DitmasPork (Dec 15, 2018)

Going old school with a KS and Watanabe tandem—giving my Mazaki and Heiji some R&R for the time being.


----------



## DitmasPork (Mar 12, 2019)

Paring down, going smaller as of late. Current trio of choice are 220 Mazaki, 240 Heiji suji, 135 Wakui petty.


----------



## KitchenCommander (Mar 13, 2019)

Artisan SRS-15 stainless 210mm. 
My favorite kitchen knife. Re-handled by me. Not really that thin at the edge, but the edge bevel softens the shoulder and the distal taper yields an excellent thin tip area. Also the profile is perfect for how I cut. Edge holding is excellent. 

One of the scales is now slightly proud of the bolster . And it is stabilized wood. I want to try and fix it, but the handle turned out so nice I don't want to mess with it.


----------



## RDalman (Mar 13, 2019)

KitchenCommander said:


> Artisan SRS-15 stainless 210mm.
> My favorite kitchen knife. Re-handled by me. Not really that thin at the edge, but the edge bevel softens the shoulder and the distal taper yields an excellent thin tip area. Also the profile is perfect for how I cut. Edge holding is excellent.
> 
> One of the scales is now slightly proud of the bolster . And it is stabilized wood. I want to try and fix it, but the handle turned out so nice I don't want to mess with it.


So much for "stabilized". Looks very nice.


----------



## ian (Mar 13, 2019)

Currently, it seems I’m just a JKI groupie. Keep thinking I should diversify, but they keep pulling me back in. Diabolical.

Kochi 240
Gengetsu 210
Uraku W2 150 petty
Uraku Stainless 210 for family and abuse

and sometimes a Mazaki 180 petty comes in to break up the love fest.


----------



## Customfan (Mar 13, 2019)

Reaching for these more often these days......

Mizuno 240 Honyaki gyuto
Kono Fuji 24o gyuto
Tadatsuna 270 yanagi
Pie-keda 230 (Extra tall!)
Mazaki 210 from K&S
HHH parers

About to incorporate is a Togashi B1 245 gyuto from K&S “The James” into the rotation


----------



## DitmasPork (Mar 13, 2019)

ianbiringer said:


> Currently, it seems I’m just a JKI groupie. Keep thinking I should diversify, but they keep pulling me back in. Diabolical.
> 
> Kochi 240
> Gengetsu 210
> ...



Good kit. Kochi rocks—just used my 240 prepping last night's supper!


----------



## 5698k (Mar 13, 2019)

All 240’s,
TF Nashiiji
Shiraki Honyaki 
Toyama Honyaki
Toyama Kasumi
Kato WH
TF Special Edition 150 Petty


----------



## ACHiPo (Mar 13, 2019)

Been working with my new acquisitions to see if I like them better than my 30 year SS German collection.

TF special 150 mm Gyuto
Tosa 165mm Nakiri
Ryusen Blazen 240 mm Gyuto
Takefu Village 150 mm Santoku


----------



## Cyrilix (Mar 14, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> Been working with my new acquisitions to see if I like them better than my 30 year SS German collection.
> 
> TF special 150 mm Gyuto
> Tosa 165mm Nakiri
> ...



Tosa is the sharpener, right?


----------



## ACHiPo (Mar 14, 2019)

Cyrilix said:


> Tosa is the sharpener, right?


Not sure who sharpened the TF or Blazen knives, but I sharpened the Najiri and Takefu knives.


----------



## Xenif (Mar 14, 2019)

Cyrilix said:


> Tosa is the sharpener, right?


Tosa is a knife making region in Japan, like Sanjo, Sakai, Seki ........


----------



## nonoyes (Mar 14, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> Been working with my new acquisitions to see if I like them better than my 30 year SS German collection.



No conclusion yet?


----------



## ACHiPo (Mar 14, 2019)

Xenif said:


> Tosa is a knife making region in Japan, like Sanjo, Sakai, Seki ........


Learn something new everyday!


----------



## ACHiPo (Mar 14, 2019)

nonoyes said:


> No conclusion yet?


Definitely like the TF, the Ryusen is good, too, but seems really big after using a 10” Henckels for years. Definitely becoming an edge junkie, but I keep my German knives sharp, so there’s not that much difference. The Henkels in the block are still there, although primarily for my wife.


----------



## Customfan (Mar 14, 2019)

Also...

Hirosugu Tosa is the main sharpener of premium blades like Aoki Hamono and the blades of Masters like Kenji Togashi.

The Syousin blades by Sakai Takayuki are shaprened by Tosa-san, he is considered one of the best in Sakai.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Mar 14, 2019)

Worked today with:
Kato 240 WH
Toyama 240
Watanabe KU 240
Ryusen Blazen

If I had to choose 2, those would be Watanabe and Ryusen.

If you make me choose only one, it would most likely be the Watanabe KU 240.


----------



## DitmasPork (Mar 14, 2019)

daddy yo yo said:


> Worked today with:
> Kato 240 WH
> Toyama 240
> Watanabe KU 240
> ...



Very robust rotation. What kind of foods were you working with? I have both a 240 Kato and 240 Watanabe, usually bring them out when I need a knife with a bit of heft. As of late, been rediscovering my Wat, which is about six years old.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Mar 14, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Very robust rotation. What kind of foods were you working with? I have both a 240 Kato and 240 Watanabe, usually bring them out when I need a knife with a bit of heft. As of late, been rediscovering my Wat, which is about six years old.


Mostly carrots...


----------



## JustinP (Mar 14, 2019)

Must have been A LOT of carrots .


----------



## ACHiPo (Mar 14, 2019)

Customfan said:


> Also...
> 
> Hirosugu Tosa is the main sharpener of premium blades like Aoki Hamono and the blades of Masters like Kenji Togashi.
> 
> The Syousin blades by Sakai Takayuki are shaprened by Tosa-san, he is considered one of the best in Sakai.


How would I ever know if I have a knife that was sharpened by Tosa-san?


----------



## Customfan (Mar 14, 2019)

Some lines are known to be done by him... for example the Syousin from takayuki that are sourced by K&S. Read the bottom part of this page:

http://www.knivesandstones.com/saka...giba-300mm-triple-spacer-amboyna-burl-handle/

If your blade is not one of these, then I would go to the source/vendor, if not, I would look to translate the kanji.... maybe look at the tang.... Post the blade and ask around... do some reasearch on the blade...

Its a process! ;-)


----------



## DitmasPork (Mar 14, 2019)

Customfan said:


> Some lines are known to be done by him... for example the Syousin from takayuki that are sourced by K&S. Read the bottom part of this page:
> 
> http://www.knivesandstones.com/saka...giba-300mm-triple-spacer-amboyna-burl-handle/
> 
> ...



Curious if there're noticeable differences in knives sharpened by Tosa besides the kanji or word of the vendor? For instance, with violins it's possible to guess the luthier based on knife marks, pattern, varnish, sound, etc. By using a knife, can anyone really tell if knife has been sharpened by Tosa or Togashi? Honest question.


----------



## Bcos17 (Mar 14, 2019)

Daddy yo yo,
What is it about the Watanabe that feels the best? Besides the KU, I assume its pretty close to your Toyama 240?


----------



## K813zra (Mar 14, 2019)

My list of favorites has not changed much for quite awhile. 

Masamoto KS "240" gyuto
Fujiwara FKH 180 gyuto (I use this as a petty)
Opinel no 6 carbon(e) (utility)


----------



## valgard (Mar 15, 2019)

A recent favourite has been my Raquin mini cleaver. Also worth mentioning that after 4 Shig gyutos I found the one for me, the 270 Kitaeji I got from a friend is a damn sweet performer.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Mar 15, 2019)

valgard said:


> A recent favourite has been my Raquin mini cleaver. Also worth mentioning that after 4 Shig gyutos I found the one for me, the 270 Kitaeji I got from a friend is a damn sweet performer.


How much was the performance difference in between different Shig?


----------



## cheflarge (Mar 15, 2019)

At the current moment[emoji41]:

HHH 210 WH San Mai gyuto, blue 2 core

Markin 330mm Damascus gyuto

HHH 180mm Nakiri

Misono 165mm "dragon" western deba 

My rotation usually changes every week or two.


----------



## cheflarge (Mar 15, 2019)

SORRY!!! The Markin is a Sujihiki


----------



## daddy yo yo (Mar 15, 2019)

Bcos17 said:


> Daddy yo yo,
> What is it about the Watanabe that feels the best? Besides the KU, I assume its pretty close to your Toyama 240?


It feels heftier/heavier but still cuts awesome. I like the feel of it. The Toyama feels nimbler, thinner... I cut mainly onions and carrots the other day, tip-work for the onions...

Next time I will compare Toyama, Wat and Wat KU...


----------



## Bcos17 (Mar 15, 2019)

daddy yo yo said:


> It feels heftier/heavier but still cuts awesome. I like the feel of it. The Toyama feels nimbler, thinner... I cut mainly onions and carrots the other day, tip-work for the onions...
> 
> Next time I will compare Toyama, Wat and Wat KU...


Interesting. I've been thinking about adding a 240 Toyama or Watanabe. Thanks for the input.


----------



## RDalman (Mar 15, 2019)

daddy yo yo said:


> It feels heftier/heavier but still cuts awesome. I like the feel of it. The Toyama feels nimbler, thinner... I cut mainly onions and carrots the other day, tip-work for the onions...
> 
> Next time I will compare Toyama, Wat and Wat KU...


Your KU wat is balls nice, I'm partial to it's handle also, since it's plum from my childhood


----------



## daddy yo yo (Mar 15, 2019)

Well... the plum handle is on the 210 KU. However, I’d love to have the same handles on all of my Watanabes. *HINT-HINT-HINT*


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Mar 15, 2019)

My current favorite blades:

Ingoglia 240mm W2 gyuto
Catcheside 125SC and forged line gyutos
Dalman 1.2562 integral and uhb20c thin cleaver
Harner 210 yo and 240 wa cpm154 gyutos
Takeda 280 AS gyuto
Watanabe blue#2 pro gyuto and nakiri
Yoshikane V2S damascus nakiri
TF Denka nakiri
Shigefusa kurouchi nakiri


----------



## bruce8088 (Mar 15, 2019)

really happy with these 3.


----------



## brooksie967 (Mar 15, 2019)

bruce8088 said:


> really happy with these 3.


These knives look really familiar.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Mar 15, 2019)

brooksie967 said:


> These knives look really familiar.


Lol!


----------

